# NCL - Netccentric Limited



## System (16 June 2015)

Netccentric has developed, built, owns and operates a number of marketplaces and associated businesses which connect advertisers across the Asia-Pacific Region with nearly 1 million blogs and over 230,000 social media influencers, who in turn engage their audiences of 41.6 million viewers per month across Singapore, Australia, Malaysia, Thailand, Philippines, China and the UK.

It is anticipated that NCL will list on the ASX during July 2015.

http://netccentric.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 February 2021)

another banger


----------

